# Got a dent



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to collect my IronX from the post office this morning to find a shiny dent in the side of the car.
The dent is on the side of the car next to the fence so this didn't happen over night.
However wasn't noticed last night because of the dark.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

New door?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

foooking hell.... that is some size of a dent...nightmare


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats not a dent, thats a bump! What happened?

have a word with your local dent wizard, the rest may be curable via the DA. Not sure about the crack though. :speechles


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a bloomin crease , Like someones kicked it or something , Not good


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

We're not sure, my partner took me to work and had the car all day the only thing I can think of is when it was in a car park at about 6pm someone has either smashed a door into it or hit the car.
When I got picked up I didn't notice it or when I was filling up on fuel either, but I wasn't on that side. 

Should I contact the insurance first or go straight to a dent centre?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> That's a bloomin crease , Like someones kicked it or something , Not good


That's what I thought at first, but there's no foot print, plus there's some white paint.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Go to the dent centre first, they will be able to tell you if they feel they can correct it and at what cost. As I mentioned, you will probably be able to get the majority of the marks out by the DA. The crack I'm not sure about, maybe a spot spray? :speechles

Last resort is obviously insurance, your looking at excess and possible increase on your premium.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

get a quote from a panelworks, they may just be able to re-skin the door. I'd give up all hope of any kind of smart repair, and be very suprised if that could be beaten out, given the crease.

you'll be able to decide if you want to go through the insurance if its more than you'd want to pay out of your own pocket.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

you mean a new door panel?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just the outer skin of the door


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

That sucks, unfortunately I think it's going to be an insurance job.

It looks like it will need paint where it has split, and being metallic that could end up being quite a bit of paint down the side to blend it in.

So if you really want it to be a mint repair it's going to take a bit of work by the looks of it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

As in the painted metal? Ideally that what I want. Is that usually a lot?


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

I recon that the metal will bee too far stretched for a dent repair on that, have seen attempts at repairing dents like that and after the repair the panel feels very weak and has more give in it than the rest of the panel. I would be looking at breakers first to see if you can get a door the same colour as yours, that would be your cheapest option imo


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Keir said:


> As in the painted metal? Ideally that what I want. Is that usually a lot?


yeah basically if you were the bit you clean see whatever you want to do on (eww err going off track)...


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Shame about the crack in the paint, that dent can be repaired by a decent dent removal tech! 

It will need paint now.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG just called SEAT. £314 for the entire door, they wont do just the painted metal pannel no glass, not even fitted.

We've just been racking out brains.
When I picked the kids up last night I was looking at "my nice shiny car" and didn't notice this, and I put the bin out last night as you can see in the photos. and didn't see it then. I think some idiot came to do it in the middle of the night.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Number of options as mentioned, dent, skin, breakers, insurance. 

Look around, see who can do it for the cheapest.

Its a sad society that we live in today, lots of jealousy around.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got a call from the dent wizard dude, he says it's a bodyshop job 
Looking for a door skin now.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear it mate. Weigh up the odds and go for the best option. It may be that insurance may be initially cheaper but in the long run not beneficial. 

My old mans M3 rear end was bumped just a week after delivery with no sign of the perpetrator. The cost to repair was well over £1k. Went with insurance as the only cost was excess, however the premiums have come back to bite him in the bum even though he has claims protection.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

online parts finder... maybe lucky to get a good one from a scrap yard...

I done that with my old polo, just changed the inside trim and fitted... took 10 minutes!

:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That dent can be removed using PDR, we've fixed worse.

Another alternative is to find a good 2nd hand door from a breaker and have it painted and fitted.

Alex


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Feel for you, had the same myself the other week, result a dented wing and paint gone down to the plastic on the bumper, gonna cost around £250/300 to fix


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Most of that should push out from behind mate. I bet that's fixable, certainly not a new door needed. Chips away or dent devils.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I might call the dentwizard guy back. I can't see why he cannot do it now.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Time to get some covert CCTV installed to protect the car mate. 

It sometimes feels like this country is in a race to the bottom


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Good news!
Being the kind of person who never gives up I decided to take it upon myself to get this sorted. It's not 100% but I don't have the right tools so I'm pretty impressed with myself 




























Not a lot of _during_ photos as I was just wanting to get on with it.
It's pretty much smooth now just some small dents (see last photo)

I'll machine polish it tomorrow to get the marks out.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good efforts lad


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

cheers you should of herd the massive bang when I poped the big part of the dent out.


----------

